
The Moderators - jgrahamc
https://www.theverge.com/2017/4/16/15305562/the-moderators-documentary
======
jo909
While this is an interesting topic I feel this documentation did not explore
it in a very meaningful way, and it was not worth watching.

My main takeaways: they process 2000 pictures per hour per moderator, which
translates to 1.8 seconds per picture. They show (parts of) the training
process for new moderators in south Asia (India i think), and for all of them
this is their first job at all, and I assume they are largely motivated to
just get any experience and something on their resume. Because of their
religious and cultural background the content they need to filter out has a
greater taboo and possible psychological damage than I'd attribute to the
average user of those platforms. Because they don't show it, I'm left to
believe they will not be trained how to deal with the psychological effects of
their job.

I only know how damaging this job can be for the moderators from other
articles I read previously. Only that knowledge puts this in any meaningful
perspective, by putting real faces to this ungrateful job.

------
exolymph
Adrien Chen's previous work on this topic has been excellent:

[https://www.wired.com/2014/10/content-
moderation/](https://www.wired.com/2014/10/content-moderation/)

[http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-human-toll-of-
pro...](http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-human-toll-of-protecting-
the-internet-from-the-worst-of-humanity)

~~~
HappyTypist
For photos, I feel like the resolution should be reduced (1/4th size
pixelation?), and colours could be desaturated.

For videos, the frame rate could be reduced to something like 4FPS.

You can make something less vivid without reducing the ability for human
screening. Give me 128 by 128 pixels and I will almost always be able to tell
you if it's porn.

------
Maskawanian
I think 4chan got it right calling this job "Janitor". I used to be
(technically still am although I no longer go to the site) a moderator of a
mid sized subreddit. It is a thankless job where you are shit on constantly
for trying to keep the content at a decent quality level. I wouldn't wish the
job on anyone.

~~~
angry-hacker
A lot of the mods themselves work for companies that can use the subreddit to
push their things. I know people just like that.

